# State Special Police Officer



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Can anyone explain to me what exactly a state special police officer is, and how they get trained?

Can one self-sponcer themselves for the class?

Thank you very much


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Most Massachusetts SSPO Officers attend an extensive 16-week Massachusetts Special State Police Academy located in New Braintree, MA (MSP ACADEMY). In addition, every SSPO is required to attend 3 days of in-service training on an annual basis. SSPO Officers are also trained in specialized areas such as Domestic Violence, Sexual Assault, R.A.D. (Rape Aggression Defense), Drug Identification, Supervisor Management School, Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency Planning, Court Prosecution, and Crime Prevention.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

State Special Police Officers are officers that work at non tradional police agencies such as Colleges and Hopsitals. We get our police powers from the Colonel of the State Police...The training is done in several different ways...One can attend the SSPO Academy that is held at beautiful camp New Braintree... It is a 16 week optional live in paramilitary academy..and despite being quite challanging the MPTC won't take it as a full time academy here in Mass...38 other states will however..so one could relocate if one desires..(I have heard of town chiefs getting waivers but I am not sure) the other way is to attend a full mptc academy or have a AS or BA in CJ and have the part time academy..as far as self sponsering goes..Not sure you can do it as everyone in my class already worked somewhere. Hope this helps


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Interesting. So this training is done by MSP? I'll have to contact their traing dept next time I'm dispatching and find out how I can get in on the next class. 

Thank you very much....


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You can't get in , unless you work for a campus police department or, DPH,DMH,DMR, Railroad PD,MassPort PD or some other PD that sends recruits to this academy.


----------



## PatrickMagnan (Aug 31, 2005)

State Special Police Officer are the folks who work at State college, State Hospital, Department Of Correstion and most other State run angency that have police officer are Special State Police Officers.

As fare as putting yourself threw the school I would tell you to conatct your local college and see if they would and you should check with the State Police H.Q. Human Resorce office.

Patrick.



Curious EMT said:


> Can anyone explain to me what exactly a state special police officer is, and how they get trained?
> 
> Can one self-sponcer themselves for the class?
> 
> Thank you very much


----------



## FghtNIrsh17 (Nov 8, 2002)

Anyone know which of those 38 states WILL accept Special State as a substitute to there academy.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

PatrickMagnan said:


> State Special Police Officer are the folks who work at State college, State Hospital, Department Of Correstion and most other State run angency that have police officer are Special State Police Officers.
> 
> As fare as putting yourself threw the school I would tell you to conatct your local college and see if they would and you should check with the State Police H.Q. Human Resorce office.
> 
> Patrick.


Not just for State "Departments".. also for just about every Private Campus PD in the Commonwealth of Mass., and this can include small private schools (not just Colleges), Hospitals - not state owned; and a few other run of the mill institutions.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

No campus police department is going to sponsor you to the SSPO Academy unless you are employed by them. Self-sponsoring is not going to get you into the SSPO Academy.


----------



## sinker (Jul 16, 2003)

Not true my friend SSPO #16 had a self sponsor from Springfield Tech Community College.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

:-k Wow. After contacting numerous schools to inquire about self-sponsoring to the SSPO academy, a campus chief suggested I call the State Police to ask what campus departments may have self-sponsored in the past, and I was told, quote "You have to be employed by the college" to be given a slot at SSPO. After 10 strikeouts with campus chiefs who told me the liability, or regulations prevented them from accepting self-sponsors, I accepted what the SP told me at face value.

I'll give Springfield Tech Community College a call if I am interested in the SSPO academy again. Thanks.
:t:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

JoninNH said:


> :-k Wow. After contacting numerous schools to inquire about self-sponsoring to the SSPO academy, a campus chief suggested I call the State Police to ask what campus departments may have self-sponsored in the past, and I was told, quote "You have to be employed by the college" to be given a slot at SSPO. After 10 strikeouts with campus chiefs who told me the liability, or regulations prevented them from accepting self-sponsors, I accepted what the SP told me at face value.
> 
> I'll give Springfield Tech Community College a call if I am interested in the SSPO academy again. Thanks.
> :t:


JoninNH............Take a chance by telling the schools that you would be willing to sign a "Waiver of Liability" form of some sort. I know that people do this for the Reserve academy. I don't know how the MSP SSPO works, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm just curious why would one want to sponser themselves to the SSPO academy...I know the training is good but your sort of limited in Mass as to where you can work


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Jack, It may be hard to believe, but some of us would actually like to work as campus police officers.  Also, the fact that you were willing to give several months and pay thousands of dollars to complete the academy is an advantage when applying elsewere... even if the job you're applying for doesn't honor the SSPO academy. For example, if you had two applicants for a police officer position, and one had attended an academy and one had not, chances are you'd look more favorably upon the individual who had put himself thru the academy because at least he has some training, whereas the other individual had never been thru a paramilitary academy before. 

Thanks for the advice SoxRock.


----------



## DODK911 (May 21, 2003)

JoninNHm,


I know you are trying to self sponsor yourself for an academy, but why arent you trying to self sponsor yourself to the full-time acadmy? It is about the same cost and only a couple of weeks longer; also it is worthe more in MA, you can use it for college and town if you wanted. It would give you more flexability. Good luck.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

JoninNH said:
 

> Jack, It may be hard to believe, but some of us would actually like to work as campus police officers.


 As a campus police officer I don't think that's difficult to believe at all.....It's just when I've heard most people talk about sponsering themselves to an academy they often look at the MPTC....not too often do you hear people wanting to sponser themselves to the SSPO....:mrgreen:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

DODK911 said:


> JoninNHm,
> 
> I know you are trying to self sponsor yourself for an academy, but why arent you trying to self sponsor yourself to the full-time acadmy? It is about the same cost and only a couple of weeks longer; also it is worthe more in MA, you can use it for college and town if you wanted. It would give you more flexability. Good luck.


MPTC won't let you self-sponsor to a full-time academy anymore. Lowell, I believe, was the last of the hold outs, and I have recently heard from an officer there that they will not accept self-sponsors either. My home state of NH's academy is the same way, you can't sponsor yourself, plus it's too short to transfer to MA. I've sent for Vermont's application packet.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Sgt Jack said:


> As a campus police officer I don't think that's difficult to believe at all.....It's just when I've heard most people talk about sponsering themselves to an academy they often look at the MPTC....not too often do you hear people wanting to sponser themselves to the SSPO....:mrgreen:


Can't sponsor yourself to the MPTC anymore. The SP person I talked to told me I couldn't to SSPO either, but someone on this board says it's happened reciently, so I'm gonna try again. Why SSPO? Because its good in most other states as a full-time academy, including Florida, where I have secretly wanted to relocate to for a while, so if I ever decide that Campus Policing isn't for me, I can fall back to municipal.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The self sponsor in the last SSPO (#16) did work P/T at STCCPD as a securtiy guard. He paid his own way and did not have a cop job waiting back at STCCPD. I guess it can be done but he had a major inside track because of his P/T work with the department.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Alright. Im a PT dispatcher now, just for a little fun. Im giong to talk to the CLEO this week, see if I can get him to "sign off" on me going to the R/I . From there, I'll see where I can go. 

What I REALLY need is to stop f'ing around and go back to college. It's just so hard with time right now unfortunatetly


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

A buddy of mine asked me a question and I don't know the answer so I figured I would see the info here. He has a reserve academy but no degree yet. He does have well over 60 college credits but probably won't actually get his degree for a few years. Would he still be eligible for State Police Special powers?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

It all depends on the position of the sun and rotation of the moon...:lol: I've heard it works for some and for others it doesn't.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

John J said:


> A buddy of mine asked me a question and I don't know the answer so I figured I would see the info here. He has a reserve academy but no degree yet. He does have well over 60 college credits but probably won't actually get his degree for a few years. Would he still be eligible for State Police Special powers?


I think it all depends on what types of courses he has credits in. I know when I applied for my SSPO Warrant, they requested a copy of my transcripts to see how many CJ classes I had because my B.S. was in Sociology with a concentration in CJ. It wasn't that big of a problem but it could have been. Maybe I was lucky SP Danvers was in a good mood that day.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

*State Special Police Officer & CT*

Does anyone know if CT accepts the SSPO Academy as an equivalent full-time academy?


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. With the SSPO CT requires you attend their POST academy. If you have the MPOC and you want to get equivalency it works like MA, you get the job, then the Chief applies to CT POST for the equivalency.


----------



## RetPO (Jul 15, 2014)

I took one of the original classes years ago at the MSP's Framingham academy. There was Trooper Kevin Horgan, Trooper Paladino,..it was run by Cpl Roger Ford .. old school Troopers


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Dude, 9.5 year old thread.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Curious EMT said:


> Can anyone explain to me what exactly a state special police officer is, and how they get trained?
> 
> Can one self-sponcer themselves for the class?
> 
> Thank you very much


Oh God! not this again!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah....FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mpd61 said:


> Ah....FUCK SSPO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetPO (Jul 15, 2014)

I went to the Campus police academy years ago when it was held in Framingham. Cpl. Roger Ford, Trooper Paladino and Trooper Kevin Horton were the 3 regular D.I's...no political correctness back then..


----------



## RetPO (Jul 15, 2014)

If I remember correctly, there were some MBTA officers that went there then


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

RetPO said:


> I went to the Campus police academy years ago when it was held in Framingham. Cpl. Roger Ford, Trooper Paladino and Trooper Kevin Horton were the 3 regular D.I's...no political correctness back then..


We know. You revived this thread last year with the same exact post, 6 posts back.


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey!
Any chance anybody here went to the Campus Academy back in the day in Framingham when Corporal Ford, and Troopers Horton and Paladino where rockin it?


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

FAPD said:


> Hey!
> Any chance anybody here went to the Campus Academy back in the day in Framingham when Corporal Ford, and Troopers Horton and Paladino where rockin it?


Would 1977 count as "back in the day"??...... and yes, it was in Framingham. I don't remember any of the Troopers' names, but the PT guy was a Trooper who had previously been hit by a car, and was "re-built" into what we all thought was the Bionic Man; that guy was amazing. IIRC the Campus Police Basic Course was only 4 weeks long when I went. Then again, that was three weeks longer than the training I got a little less than a year earlier before I was turned loose on the streets of Cape Cod as a Summer Special!


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

FAPD said:


> Hey!
> Any chance anybody here went to the Campus Academy back in the day in Framingham when Corporal Ford, and Troopers Horton and Paladino where rockin it?


Was that the one in Framingham with that nutjob Horgan and the Italian fella?


----------



## Crazy Otto (Apr 4, 2009)

BxDetSgt said:


> Was that the one in Framingham with that nutjob Horgan and the Italian fella?


That "Italian fella" was an Italian chic. For you old time Bostonians, her nickname was "Pixie". Retired about 10 years ago.


----------

